# Wickless Soy Containers



## Bret (Sep 18, 2007)

Weighs 4 oz, scented blackberry sage. 100% soy, wickless candle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice, I make those too!


----------



## Becky (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm feeling kind of dumb - how does a wickless candle work?


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2007)

Becky, you put it on a candle warmer (Not a mug warmer, those get too hot), and it melts all the wax. It smells stronger than a regular candle because all the wax is melted instead of a little bit. And no flame, so they're safer for families with kids/pets/etc.


----------



## Becky (Sep 19, 2007)

Ahh, I see. Does the wax evaporate/burn away like a container candle normally does, or are you still left with wax in the jar?


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2007)

The wax stays, the fragrance goes  When the fragrance is gone, you can either toss the whole thing (when solid again), or use the leftover wax for fire starters. I'm going to try that when some of my testers are done.


----------

